# Yet more bad press



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

Once again the breed suffers from.........	"""irresponsible"" Owners... 

The Jax infant killed by the pit bull... so terribly sad.... Who on Earth would leave a baby un attended for even a second? I love My dog and trust him beyond belief, but would never even give it a chance to happen...


Very sad story...I feel for the parents!

New Port Richey, Florida

Thomas Carter Jr., 7 days old, was fatally mauled after being attacked by a ‘pit bull type’ dog as he lay sleeping next to his mother.

Nicole Koezeno, 16, the infant’s mother didn’t realize her baby had been attacked until she was awakened around noon by a neighbor knocking on her door.





Thomas Carter Sr. had several pit bulls but took just one with him when he and the mother of his son moved into 10548 Olsen Street in Moon Lake Estates.

The 100 pound dog is in the custody of Pasco Animal Services and will be euthanized. The status of another dog in the home ( unknown breed ) is unavailable at this time.

Neighbors state the 16 year old mother didn’t realize what had happened to the infant until after she answered a knock at the door. They say it was only after she turned around after opening the bedroom door that she discovered her son had been attacked. The newborn had more than 50 puncture wounds to his precious little body.

There was another adult in the home at the time, a friend who had spent the night. She said she heard the baby cry out around 9:30 a.m. but said he calmed down after about two minutes. The 911 call was made around noon, shortly after Nicole Koezeno noticed her son bleeding and started screaming ‘My dog bit my baby; he’s bleeding.’ The friend tried in vain to revive the infant with CPR.

This was an avoidable tragedy, but because I know the parent’s are grieving, I’ll refrain from posting my actual thoughts.

I thought every human on the planet knew that infants and animals shouldn’t share the same space … in this case, the bedroom.

Jenifer Chatfield, president of the Pasco Hernando Veterinary Medical Association, said new parents should consult with their veterinarians for tips on how best to supervise their pets and small children.

“No matter the size or breed of the pet, supervision for children is really a must,” Chatfield said. “There’s not any hard and fast rule it would be appropriate to give because it changes based on the needs of the child and the pet and what the family can provide.”

One practice she discourages is the labeling of certain breeds as violent. She said she has worked on pit bulls and rottweilers that were great pets and has seen much smaller dogs exhibit aggression.

I find it incredibly sad that some people seem incapable of grasping that animals have animal instincts. A chihuahua could just as easily have killed this child—-especially since mom was in such a deep sleep she never heard her newborn cry out. Why didn’t the friend check on the baby when she heard him crying? Surely it wasn’t a normal cry—not with over 50 bites on his body!

This whole nightmare sickens me…a newborn is dead, a dog has to be put down—it’s a story we are hearing much too frequently.

I really do hope to see a time when people will have to have a license to produce offspring.
Florida Infant Killed In Pit Bull Attack, should actually read “Florida Infant Killed By Ignorance”….this did not have to happen.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

*especially since mom was in such a deep sleep she never heard her newborn cry out*

That was my first thought too. The mom was IN the room when the dog did this and SLEPT through it?
Was she drunk? Stoned? I honestly don;t think people sleep THAT hard unless they're drugged on something. Even pain killers.
I look at her age too. She's to young to have had a child to begin with.
This whole story is sad.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Do you have the link that this came from? Just curious because it sounds similar to an incident that happened in same area 7 or 8 months ago.


----------



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

100 pound dog? Here we go again muscular, short haired, big headed dog must be a "Pit bull". 
I agree with above the baby was sleeping next to the mother and she wasn't awakened???? What was she on???


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

Hers`s a link

Comments on: Pit Bull Kills Newborn Boy in Fla. - CBS News


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

Pit Bull Kills Newborn Boy in Fla. - Crimesider - CBS News


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

There's more to this story...

Pasco family mourns newborn as pit bull put to death - St. Petersburg Times

NEW PORT RICHEY - The single-wide mobile home on Olsen Street where the baby died is white with brown shutters. Blankets and towels are tacked up as curtains and a sheet of plywood is jammed into a broken window. There's a blue gingham couch in the yard along with old tires, a treadmill, an overflowing Dumpster, a faded red pickup with weeds brushing the doors.

The road is paved. Most in Moon Lake Estates aren't.

The trailer has 840 square feet of living space - two bedrooms, a living room, a kitchen, one bathroom. Ten people - eight adults and two children - lived here off and on with three dogs that didn't get along.

Sidon, a 45-pound dog that authorities believe is a pit bull terrier, fought with the other dogs, so he stayed in Nicole Koezeno's bedroom. On Wednesday morning, as the 16-year-old Koezeno slept in bed with her seven-day-old son, Thomas James Carter Jr., the dog attacked.

Koezeno woke at noon to a nightmare. Her son was dead beside her, killed as she slept.

"She's hysterical," Jackie Welch, a 32-year-old who often stays at the home with her 2-year-old son, said on Thursday. "That baby was everything to her."

Welch said she and a few other adults were in the living room while Koezeno, the newborn and the dog were in the bedroom that morning. She said she heard the baby cry about 9:30 a.m., but there was nothing alarming and it soon stopped. She never heard the dog growl or bark. Authorities said the infant had more than 50 puncture wounds.

"The dog had chewed him up," said Welch, who gave the baby CPR until paramedics arrived.

Welch said Sidon had never been aggressive to people - but he had to be kept separate from Buddy, one of the other dogs. A neighbor, John Young, said his stepson had to go to the hospital last month for bite wounds after trying to break up a fight between Sidon and the other dog.

Sidon was euthanized Thursday and his body sent to a laboratory in Tampa to determine if he had rabies. Denise Hilton, manager of Pasco County Animal Services, said Sidon's owner was the baby's father - Thomas James Carter, a 20-year-old lawn care worker who lives at the Olsen Street home. Hilton said Carter told her he vaccinated Sidon himself from vaccines he bought at a feed store.

Hilton said that doesn't count, but Carter won't be cited.

"This young couple is going to be suffering for a very, very long time for what happened here," she said.

Hilton said the agency also sent off for DNA testing to determine Sidon's breed. She said he appeared to be a pit bull mix. Welch said he was full pit bull.

"It was a freak accident," Welch said.

Friends and neighbors said Koezeno was a good mother who adored her son.

"Right now a part of her is gone," said Amber Childs, 19, who also gave birth to a son a few weeks ago.

She and Koezeno dreamed of their sons' future - joint birthday parties, growing up together in Moon Lake Estates, the same neighborhood where they were raised. It's a rural neighborhood north of New Port Richey with a rough reputation, though large, expensive homes in gated communities are cropping up nearby on the west side of Moon Lake Road, which carries traffic quickly to the Suncoast Parkway.

"She's blaming herself," Welch said of Koezeno. "I feel bad. It wasn't her fault."

Koezeno says on her MySpace page that May 31, 2007, was "the day I had a reason to smile, a reason to laugh, and someone to love."

It was apparently the day she first met Carter - or the day she became serious with him.

Koezeno's Web page says she's 18 and 19. But she's actually 16, according to the Pasco County Sheriff's Office, which gave her birth date as Dec. 17. 1993.

That would have made her 13 back on May 31, 2007. Carter would have been 17 at the time.

Nine months ago, when the child was conceived, the mother would have been 15 and Carter would have been 19.

Under Florida law, it's illegal to have sex with anyone under the age of 16.

Does that mean Carter could face criminal charges for fathering a child with a minor?

Pasco sheriff's spokesman Kevin Doll would not say if deputies were investigating anything other than the death of the infant at this time.

But bringing criminal charges could be difficult, said Pinellas-Pasco Assistant State Attorney Mike Halkitis. Knowing a crime occurred, and proving it, are two different things.

In such a case, authorities would need one of the parties to admit they conceived the child in Florida before they can prosecute the adult.

"If both parties say 'I want my lawyer,'" Halkitis said, "then we have a problem."

Dawn Koezeno is Nicole Koezeno's mother. She said "everybody has the wrong impression" about her daughter and Carter.

"Those two are in love," she said.

Authorities performed toxicology tests on Nicole Koezeno Wednesday and the results are not yet in, according to the Sheriff's Office. But Dawn Koezeno, 40, said her daughter passed all the drug tests and she slept through the attack because she was a new mother - up at all hours with the baby - and was exhausted.

"Every mother knows" how tiring that is, Dawn Koezeno said. "She's not on drugs."

She called funeral homes on Thursday and learned the starting price of tombstones is $400. Dawn Koezeno doesn't know where her family is going to get the money, but they want a proper funeral for Thomas - a service and a burial.

Today, she's going to tour cemeteries to find a place for her grandson.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SapphirePB said:


> There's more to this story...
> 
> Pasco family mourns newborn as pit bull put to death - St. Petersburg Times


Thanks for posting that link, Eddie. I knew the story posted by the OP sounded familiar but that it had happened a few months ago.

To the OP: Just want to make sure you know that the story in your original post happened in April of this year and the link that you posted is about a baby killed by a dog in Jacksonville, actually its one of two babies killed in Jacksonville this week; however, very little info is given in the link you posted.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

This is such a sad story.

I am sorry to say, it SCREAMS irresponsibility.

First of all she is 16 years old. She's still a child herself.

I just don't understand how you could be sleeping RIGHT next to your child the entire time the incident took place and just so happen you didn't hear a THING! But yet when you wake up the child supposedly had more than 50 bite wounds on him?

I don't know people, that just seem's a little sketchy in my eyes.

I believe a lot hasn't been released to the public.

But hey, I could be wrong!

I read that they are doing DNA tests on the dog and are awaiting toxicology reports from the girl.


I am curious to know the results.

If anyone hears anything regarding this please keep me updated.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

that’s here, ive had like 50 people have to come tell me about it cause they know its my dog of choice, also what bugs me is the "respectable breeder' all she talks about is well we don't reeaalllly have PITBULLS in jax there are only mutts and mixes. ok I’m sorry as true as that is that is a STUPID argument to present to non pitbull people!!! Instead she should have talked about how irresponsible the owner was to leave the baby with ANY animals, for Christ sake a pomeranian killed a baby a little while ago. The whole story bugs me... sorry for the rant


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Aireal said:


> that's here, ive had like 50 people have to come tell me about it cause they know its my dog of choice, also what bugs me is the "respectable breeder' all she talks about is well we don't reeaalllly have PITBULLS in jax there are only mutts and mixes. ok I'm sorry as true as that is that is a STUPID argument to present to non pitbull people!!! Instead she should have talked about how irresponsible the owner was to leave the baby with ANY animals, for Christ sake a pomeranian killed a baby a little while ago. The how story bugs me... sorry for the rant


I completely understand your rant.
I feel the exact same way.

I haven't heard about the Pomeranian one but I do recall reading one about a JACK RUSSELL killing a 6 week old baby not that long ago.

What some people don't understand is that sadly, things like this happen ALL THE TIME. Yet when it's a "pit bull" they get more publicity.

People need to be educated on this since its an obvious issue that is happening repeatedly.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

yes it a sad situation all around, and the baby and dog are the ones that had to pay the ultimate price, My Lucy isn the love of my life most gental creature ever she has never meet anyone that she has not won there hearts and you know what I would NEVER EVER EVER leave an infant alone with her period. i wouldn't leave an infant alone with a kitten it just common since. the MOTHER did wrong and she had to learn her lesson the hardest way you would ever imagin


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Aireal said:


> yes it a sad situation all around, and the baby and dog are the ones that had to pay the ultimate price, My Lucy is the love of my life most gental creature ever she has never meet anyone that she has not won there hearts and you know what I would NEVER EVER EVER leave an infant alone with her period. i wouldn't leave an infant alone with a kitten its just common since. the MOTHER did wrong and she had to learn her lesson the hardest way you would ever imagin


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
Agreed.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

That was Sidon, the dog that killed the infant belonging to the 16 yr old. He was euthanized April 15, 2010 right after he killed the baby. He looks like he had been in a fight because he had been. Apparently, he was fighting with another dog when AC arrived at the scene that day. THIS DOG WAS A MUTT. 








Almost every time something tragic like this happens please believe there is negligence on the parent's part. They never released the 16-yr-old's toxicology report, but you don't sleep through your child being killed by a dog in the SAME BED that you are sleeping in and not be on something.

This is from a different article on the incident:


> A friend who stayed over the family's home said Tuesday she heard the baby cry briefly a few minutes before he was found. But roommate Jonathan Gibson, who was asleep on the other end of the small mobile home, said he didn't hear any "vicious sounds."


If the friend heard anything at the opposite end of the trailer then there is no excuse for her not hearing anything.

The parents of one of the babies killed in Jacksonville this week said,


> "I don't know what happened," the father, Mark Valentin, said. "My wife went to the restroom and the dog got to the baby. We're not neglectful parents."











Obviously, they were neglectful as the mother did not make sure that her dog was secure when she placed the newborn on the bed and went to take a shower. It isn't the dog's fault. The baby could have started crying and startled the dog or something, the baby was new and unfamiliar to the dog. The mother should have taken the baby in the bathroom with her if she had to take a shower so badly. They claim the dog was so loving, which is probably true, but anything could set a dog off. For all we know the dog could have thought the baby was a new toy that made sounds. I know the minute Kangol gets a new squeaker toy his mission is to get the squeaker out and it is in pieces minutes later.

I don't blame anybody but the mothers in these two cases. Their actions were irresponsible and negligent and thanks to them that is two more nails in the coffin of all pit bull type dogs.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> That was Sidon, the dog that killed the infant belonging to the 16 yr old. He was euthanized April 15, 2010 right after he killed the baby. He looks like he had been in a fight because he had been. Apparently, he was fighting with another dog when AC arrived at the scene that day. THIS DOG WAS A MUTT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: ABSOLUTLY thank you girl great post!!!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> That was Sidon, the dog that killed the infant belonging to the 16 yr old. He was euthanized April 15, 2010 right after he killed the baby. He looks like he had been in a fight because he had been. Apparently, he was fighting with another dog when AC arrived at the scene that day. THIS DOG WAS A MUTT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

ALL of my dogs are like that with the squeekers!!
My 3 chihuahuas would give their lives to get the squeekers out! No joke!

They're dogs, that's how they are.

I mean this new "thing" comes into the house with them and all of the attention is directed to the towards the baby, while the dog sees that it is nothing other than something just invading it's territory. The dog acts out of instinct and things like this arise.

It just breaks my heart because things like this could have EASILY been avoided.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

these are good examples of how "careing loving owner' can hurt our breed just as much as BYB and people that train there dogs to be mean or don't train them at all


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

A child @ 16 yeah. Ironically I read other stuff last night night but don't want to look for it at the moment. There was an article posted about her Facebook page saying she was excited about meeting her guy (3 years ago) which puts her age to be 13 and the boy 17. So it's been ongoing relationship. So if my math is correct she had a baby with a someone who is considered an adult >18. He must be 19-20ish years old when said baby was conceived. Isn't there a law regarding this in FL?


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

in michigan the age of consent is 16. I was also 16 when I had my daughter. I was also with a man that was 20 years older then me when I was 16-nothing was ever done to him and there were people that could do something that knew- I am not with him anymore....

what pitbullmamanatl has stated is exactly correct. This dog is not a full apbt, and the mother is a disgrace. The child should have never been in bed with her. The dog shouldn't have been in the room with them while they were sleeping, and the mom should have woken up when her baby cried. How this would be considered the dogs fault is beyond me and my common sense. And this 16 year old was obviously lacking any common sense at all. Same crap different day. Unfortunately we cannot make people smarter so things like this don't happen. All we can do is what we all try to do anyway, shine the light in the right direction-towards those that are at fault, keep our own dogs in check, and teach our kids the right way to live in general and with animals.


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

She should have woken up when the baby cried yes, but also, even though the child was too young to understand what was happening and really fight back, I'm sure it moved around quite a bit, as the dog also did I'm sure. So there's a baby crying, MOST LIKELY a dog snarling, and your bed moving, and you didn't hear or feel it. Yet you heard someone knocking on the door.
Plus, this dog has showsn DA repeatedly. It may not have shown HA, but to a dog that's never encountered a baby, would it really consider it a "human"? 
Excellent post pitbullmamanatl. I've read a few articles on here about an "aggressive pit bull" that had pictures of severely mixed breed dogs. Some not even showing signs of being APBT at all.


----------

